
Congress grills Facebook, Twitter, Google on shells hiding election meddlers - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/31/election-inference-shell-companies/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tctwreshare&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter
======
nerdponx
This article is confusing and badly written, but the content is important to
be aware of.

